# Lowestoft Drifters



## "The Duke"

Hi

I am looking for information on two of Lowestoft steam Drifters please

Any info would be extremely gratefully accepted, especially photographs of the actual Drifters and crew

The two Drifters are :-

Justified LT240
Justifier LT224

Many thx in advance
Duke


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Hello. I've put up all the detail I currently have on my website www.fishingboatheritage.com
I'll put up the casualty list for the Justified when I get a moment.
Douglas


----------



## "The Duke"

Very much apprciated
Thanks very much

Looking forward to any more info available
Especially photo's if anyone can find any

Thx again


Duke


----------



## raf1387

if you give me your e mail I will send pic of Justifier


----------



## "The Duke"

Very much appreciated

[email protected]

Duke


----------

